# wie nennt man diese muster?



## subzero (12. Mai 2003)

hi leude...

hätte mal ..eigentlich nur ne kleine frage...
wie nennt man deise muster die auf der http://www.photcase.de seite zu sehen sind! ich meine ganz speziel den linken navi rand.. dieses blumen muster...!
gibt es sowas als font?(dingbats)
oder wie finde ich sowas?

also.. am wichtigsten wäre mir der name.. dan kann ich selebr suchen! 

danke schön!


----------



## Tim C. (12. Mai 2003)

Meinst du diesen braunen Hintergrund hinter der Navigation ? Das sind "einfach nur" kachelbare Pattern. Davon gibts zu Hauf im Internet oder man kann sie auch selbst erstellen.

Pattern gibt es z.B. hier:
http://planet19.com/infelise/goodies.htm und hier:
http://home.att.net/~reschliman/WMA-FC2.htm

Zum selbsmachen durchsuche mal das Forum nach dem Begriff seamless.


----------



## subzero (12. Mai 2003)

suche eigentlich auch genau diesen stil...
also..quasi diese blumen die aussehen als wären sie in einem rechteck gefüllt.... (also wie kästchen aneinandergereit)

die auf den seiten treffen es nicht ganz (dick chiney?chackie chan?)

aber danke schonmal für den begriff..


----------



## Lord Brain (12. Mai 2003)

Das sind Ornamente...wenn du bei Google-Bildersuche "Ornament/e" eingibst wirst du mit Bildchen dieser Art überflutet...diese sind aber meist keine Muster, dienen aber gut als Anregung um solche Ornamente selbst zu erstellen.
Dazu ist dann das Pfadtool oder ein Grafiktablet am geeignetsten.


----------

